# Vehicles trapped by heavy snow in Northern Spain



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Just read on BBC news site that cars, lorries and other vehicles have been trapped by heavy snowfall in Northern Spain, especially around Santander. Does anyone know if any mitorhomes are involved.

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry about spelling mistake. Motorhomes! It goes as far south as Andulacia where roads are closed.

Val


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

One of the reasons I have had LCJTP for 10 years since getting a motorhome.

(Long Car Journey Travel Phobia)

Trev


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, we have not seen any local updates for the southern part of France or the northern part of Spain, we know that Toulouse suffered heavily earlier in the week but the snow is not present around here (Lot et Garonne).

If MH (or Camping Cars) were involved one can only hope that they would stop, move to the back and keep warm and comfortable until conditions improve, they are probably better prepared for such things than any other motorists......

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I arrived in the santander area last Friday evening & parked up at the elephant wildlife park Aire (which by the way is free with water & dump)
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabarceno_Natural_Park
&motorhomes parkup by the little lake) - anyway I digress . . .
Fri night we had tremendously high winds, Saturday night the same along with flurries of snow, I drove to Santander ferry Sunday & in the short 10 or 11 miles the weather improved substantially. The Santander ferry had been cancelled & the ship 'Pont Avon' laid up with vehicles backing up on the dock - passengers had been allowed to use their cabins during the previous several days/nights & come & go into town or to their vehicles on the dock . . . The ship sailed 4pm Sunday (although I was booked on a different sailing I managed to 'blagged' my way & got my sailing changed to that one) - the first 2hrs sailing was kinda rough but it settled down to eventually be a smooth sailing all the way to Portsmouth where we arrived at 10pm Mon, I stopped overnight in the port area & awoke to some snow flurries but the further north I drove the better it got . . By Birmingham the sun was out & some patches of blue skies (sun in Birmingham . . . Most unusual :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Be interesting to hear from anyone down in the south of Spain what the weather is like.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

You can check the Webcams. I did today Cabby, St Tropez area had strong winds/rain and surfers in the sea!.

Calpe was bright and sunny, 14c.

But, The Cantabrian mountains get snow. Not usually so much at once. We passed a couple of weeks ago and it was -7c.

Trev


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> Be interesting to hear from anyone down in the south of Spain what the weather is like.
> 
> cabby


Were we are at Aguilas its very cold for this time of year with strong winds but the sun is shining most of the day and out of the wind it's lovely.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Cabby,

It's was sunny yesterday and 16 deg here at midday, 8 deg this morning at 8am. We've had recent high winds but less than an hour's rain since mid December.

Norman
Cabo de Gata, near Almeria


----------



## giterdun (Nov 4, 2014)

-3.5 on my motorbike heading into work this morning. Jimena de la frontera to Gibraltar. Coldest temp i have recorded here in 10 years +.

Tom


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

By Birmingham the sun was out & some patches of blue skies.

Its been like that here (Lichfield) since October can't understand why people flee south.

Well I can really but unfortunately not in a position to move towards sunnier ?? climes.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

There was a CARAVAN on the news good news for PLODDY cos the guy looked unworried and toasty :wink:


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Glorious sunshine all the way from Monsaraz in Portugal to El Bosque.
Temps around 9 - 10 deg. Then today, driving towards Malaga, from Ronda we started seeing dusting of snow, then passing by "Sierra de las Nieves" it was earning its name with several inches of snow and all the trees heavy with snow. All the lay-bys, picnic spots etc were full of cars, doors flung open and excited Malaguenos throwing snowballs, building snowmen and taking pics of themselves in the snow , probably doesn't happen often!
Now down on the coast near Calahonda, cloudy and cool but dry, 6 deg at the moment
Kathy


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Dry and sunny here on the Algarve. Cold northerly winds for a couple of days and nighttime temperatures have been down in single figures (7deg lowest). No wind and clear sunny skies yesterday, sunny this morning, still no wind but clouding over now. It's 16deg outside at the minute.

No complaints  

JohnW


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd endorse that from Gib. It is cold ( 9 Deg C at noon) and has rained most of the day. We have had heating on all day in the van. The wind has dropped but is due again tomorrow. We have been wearing coats and scarves an gloves for the past 2 days here. We have had some tremendous winds and I hope someone at Cabo de Gata has managed to repair the tomato sheds. 

The snow report last week, in the online BBC, mentioned over 100 British cars trapped and heavy snow in central and northern Spain. Sorry can' t link to it but should be searchable.

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Was in Almerimar yesterday, ok but very windy on the coast. Thick snow on the mountains in the distance. Have heard that snow is heavy north of a line from Granada.
Wind has died back today, but so has temperature. Max today 13C.
Gerry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

drove down from carn thirsday morning througn berittz friday morning

lots of snow over the piranease and into spain roads were cleared quickly then clear roads all the way down to armacao de pera arrived this morning through some fog

weather is fine here and hope it stays that way

thanks to every one that helped me with advice on my first trip

sorry about the spelling

barry


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

powerplus said:


> drove down from carn thirsday morning througn berittz friday morning
> 
> lots of snow over the piranease and into spain roads were cleared quickly then clear roads all the way down to armacao de pera arrived this morning through some fog
> 
> ...


Armacao one of our favourite places, heading there in the autumn, save some sardines for us 

Sue


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just 30 miles SW of Valencia. Lots of snow inland but non here. It never got above 8 degs c here today.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

On the west coast of southern Portugal. T shirt weather most of the day. Temperature drops sharply after sunset. Extended forecast until end of March, mainly sunny getting warmer couple of days rain.
I'm a happy camper!!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sunny and milder here in Gateshead. Lovely sunset promising another lovely day tomorrow.  

Snow on the hills ........ in Scotland.


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Here in Santiago fine but cool. First non rainy day since 28 the when we landed.
Weather has been very stormy and cool used 20 kg of gas . West coast lovely.

Parked up by the main cemetery.
Only seen three campervans in 10 days.
Jon


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi guys

just been looking at my pictures most are to dull

this was friday morning just south of berittz

barry


----------

